# Issues With Orijen



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

When I switched my adult and puppy weims to Orijen, I switched them both onto Large Breed Puppy. Went great! I then moved my adult to Orijen Adult and was less than satisfied. Thought it was interesting since the formula is identical to LBP....only the NA is different. I then tried her on Orijen 6 Fish. She loved eating it, but at that time she would vomit. We thought it was something else at the time. My adult weim as been on EVO for the last three months. Loves it and looks great. Over the past few days (since everyone is crazy about the P&G takeover) we tried 6 Fish again. Same results, vomiting. Needless to say, went to pet store today and bought a bag of EVO produced in February. My puppy? Absolutley NO problems AT ALL with Orijen Large Breed.

My point to this? Just goes to show that every dog is different.

Currently, my dogs are fed three smaller meals a day. Every morning is Honest Kitchen Thrive, Embark or Preference with added measured chicken. Sometimes this is also lunch. Diner is almost always kibble. My wife feeds them at night and kibble is what she will do (for now) :wink:

Give me some of your thoughts on these kibbles:

Go! Natural Grain Free Endurance
Instinct Duck & Turkey Formula
Fromm Surf & Turf

I'm also considering going back to Canine Caviar Chicken Formula. Never once did I ever encounter an issue with this kibble. My only reason for discontinuing its use was because it is co-packed....but it is a nice high calorie, moderate protein kibble with no rendered meals in it.


On a side note....In the three months my adult weim has been on Evo, I have seen increased shedding, but it has been very hot here in Ohio. I don't know if it just a coincidense or not.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My dog was fine eating Orijen Large Breed Puppy and when I tried to switch him to the Adult Orijen, he started refusing to eat it. He just didn't like the taste of it at all. I put him on Evo for several months and he did fine. I just got him another bag of Orijen LBP and he is eating it just fine. Apparently he just does not like the taste of the Orijen Adult and will not eat it. He actually lost a lot of weight when we had it. He is scratching a lot on the Orijen LBP now, but I'm not sure if that is because it's been so darn hot here lately. I am almost finished with the bag, and I am going to try him on one small bag of Taste of the Wild for the first time, then back to the Evo.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

chowder said:


> My dog was fine eating Orijen Large Breed Puppy and when I tried to switch him to the Adult Orijen, he started refusing to eat it. He just didn't like the taste of it at all.



Yeah, very similar expierence with my adult dog. And it doesn't make sense either, because the ingredients lists are identical...only the breakdown is slightly different.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, since everyone says there is really no difference between adult and puppy, and I know some Husky breeders who just keep their husky's on puppy food forever, I will just keep buying Rocky the Orijen puppy. He likes it and eats it, and will NOT eat the adult version for some reason. I see no harm in feeding him the puppy version forever. There has to be some reason he doesn't like the taste of the adult and he just got too skinny on it. He's naturally thin to begin with so any extra calories in it are not going to be bad for him and it's a great food for him. .


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

my dog LOVES acana, so so to orijen


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

jiml said:


> my dog LOVES acana, so so to orijen



I've heard this more often lately.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

My boy scratches awful on Orijen and Acana (have tried all flavors) and his coat gets greasy. So I am thinking that maybe he is having a reaction to one of the herbs maybe?? He does wonderful on Evo. I am still in the process on mixing Go! Endurance, so I do not have a opinion on it yet. I have also fed Instinct Duck & Turkey, which they all did fine on. And have fed Fromm with decent results also.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

3feathers said:


> My boy scratches awful on Orijen and Acana (have tried all flavors) and his coat gets greasy. So I am thinking that maybe he is having a reaction to one of the herbs maybe?? He does wonderful on Evo. I am still in the process on mixing Go! Endurance, so I do not have a opinion on it yet. I have also fed Instinct Duck & Turkey, which they all did fine on. And have fed Fromm with decent results also.




My only complaint on the ingredients list of Instinct is that it is preserved with citric acid. I think Fromm is a bit pricey since their are other foods in this price catagory that look better.

The one I have my eye on is Go Endurance. My 11 month old puppy does fantastic on Orijen LBP and my adult is absolutely excellant on Evo. I really don't want to switch. My adult also really loved Canine Caviar, I just wish it wasn't copacked.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Acana is a hit over here! Jackson seems to love it and does well on it. He likes Grasslands over any other flavors. My dads dogs (Jack Russell mix and a Dachshund mix) have never really been big on ANY kibble my dad and step-mom have ever tried. I brought over Acana and they devoured it so she's gonna start feeding it now. It seems good for picky eaters but it also works really well for Jackson. His coat is always really shiny (even if he doesn't get a bath for 2 weeks), teeth are nice, no doggy smell/odor, nice poops.

I bought a 1lb bag of Go! Endurance since it was available in our pet store. Jackson gets bored, I like to rotate anyways, and he seemed to really like it ALOT! He's always been really picky with kibble and he went over and chowed down with nothing else mixed into the kibble. His poops were actually even better (meaning smaller, firmer and less stinky) on Go! than Acana. I don't know why. So currently we're doing Acana and Go! rotation. The 'Endurance' formula is the best one, IMO, out of all of the Now/Go lines. I highly recommend it and am glad I found a local place that carries it.

He ate NV Instinct from about August 2009-March 2010 (Rabbit & Turkey/Duck). He did well on it but the kibbles were pretty small and he seemed to gain a bit of weight on it. The fat is around 22% in this food and I think Acana is around 16%. I don't know if that made a difference. Other than that, he did well on it though.

We tried Fromm Surf and Turf for a short period of time... Jackson got terrible eye boogers on it. Some ingredient must just not have agreed with him. I think it's a great food and he seemed to really like the taste of it more than others so it's a shame. It had to have been the food because right when I took him off of it, eye boogers were gone. Kibbles were even tinier with the Fromm than the NV, I believe. Fromm was actually the cheapest here for us. $10.99 for a 4.4lb of Surf and Turf and $17.99 for a 4.4lb bag of NV Instinct.

So, I'm gonna stick with Champion Foods for now... Acana and if I can find the Orijen Regional Red locally, we may try it out to see how he does on it. And the Go! Endurance. I hope these foods last us a while and he continues doing so well.


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> When I switched my adult and puppy weims to Orijen, I switched them both onto Large Breed Puppy. Went great! I then moved my adult to Orijen Adult and was less than satisfied. Thought it was interesting since the formula is identical to LBP....only the NA is different. I then tried her on Orijen 6 Fish. She loved eating it, but at that time she would vomit. We thought it was something else at the time. My adult weim as been on EVO for the last three months. Loves it and looks great. Over the past few days (since everyone is crazy about the P&G takeover) we tried 6 Fish again. Same results, vomiting. Needless to say, went to pet store today and bought a bag of EVO produced in February. My puppy? Absolutley NO problems AT ALL with Orijen Large Breed.
> 
> My point to this? Just goes to show that every dog is different.
> 
> ...


Why is co-packing an issue unless the co-packer is substandard. Do you know who the co-packer is? I do and its a first class company.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I liked the fromm foods, my dogs did as well. 

My dogs go NUTS for Acana. Only have tried them on the grasslands formula so far, but my frenchie dances all the way to his crate for his mealtimes lol.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

wrangler1 said:


> Why is co-packing an issue unless the co-packer is substandard. Do you know who the co-packer is? I do and its a first class company.



Ohio Pet Foods is currently the co-packer for Canine Caviar. Previously it was Pied Piper in Texas.


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Ohio Pet Foods is currently the co-packer for Canine Caviar. Previously it was Pied Piper in Texas.


So you don't have to worry then.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

wrangler1 said:


> So you don't have to worry then.




Ohhhhhhhhhh. Well thanks for putting my mind at ease 


So you think this is a better facility than say Champion Pet Foods or Natura?


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes actually, better in some ways because it is essentially a custom, low volume production facility. Canine Caviar, Annamaet & Blackwood are made at Ohio Pet Foods and its a first class EU-Certified facility. 

You have no basis for saying it is inferior. I actually agree with you that Canine Caviar is a fine food and its probably better since moving to Ohio Pet Foods.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

wrangler1 said:


> Yes actually, better in some ways because it is essentially a custom, low volume production facility. Canine Caviar, Annamaet & Blackwood are made at Ohio Pet Foods and its a first class EU-Certified facility.
> 
> You have no basis for saying it is inferior. I actually agree with you that Canine Caviar is a fine food and its probably better since moving to Ohio Pet Foods.


I agree with you that moving to Ohio Pet Foods was a smart move for them.

I feel that Canine Caviar as a kibble, better fits with the Honest Kitchen feeding I do.

At this point, I'm going to continue on with Evo unless I see a change in my dogs......but I agree with you the Canine Caviar is a fine food, if not underrated.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh. Well thanks for putting my mind at ease
> 
> 
> So you think this is a better facility than say Champion Pet Foods or Natura?


Dude this cat thinks corn is good for dogs! That right there would have me ignoring him about what constitutes a fine dog food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Dude this cat thinks corn is good for dogs! That right there would have me ignoring him about what constitutes a fine dog food.



lol .... did you see that I put this in > 


At the same time, I do feel that Canine Caviar is an underrated dog kibble, but certainly not because it is made at Ohio Pet Foods.


----------



## Tiff0523 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Orijen is THE best*

Since every dog is different, feeding portions may differ. If your dog is vomiting, you may need to cut back the portion size. Grain free food is very rich, and can be harsh on certain dogs' stomachs, even if overfed just a bit. My husky has done EXTREMELY well on the Orijen fish formula. Shedding has decreased, and I get compliments all the time about what great shape she's in. Also, she is a particularly picky eater, and she continually anticipates her feedings since I began this food.... I previously had her on Evo, which she liked, but I will have to admit I have had even better results with the Orijen. Just a fabulous dog food! I will continue to recommend it above all others...


----------

